# deer hide



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

I recently tanned a hair on deer hide and was wondering if there is a special way I can clean this hide up, to get the salt out of the fur and make is soft? thanks in advance.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

how did you tan it ? 

if you just used salt to dry it out then you might be able to fletch it still or maybe be able to tumble it 

you tube tanning hides and there is a lot of info for you to digest


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Clean water and baking soda to neutralize any chemicals. But depending on how you tanned it. I do mine with real tannin from trees and I can do a light machine wash with cold water. To get them soft you have to stretch them until your happy with the softness.


----------

